# [solved] Re: Fluxbox Installation mit Gentoo Dokumentation

## lukasletitburn

Hey Forum bin am Kapitel 2.2 bzw. 2.3 Nun versuch ich die richtigen Flags zu finden. Wie finde ich diese habe ein Fujitsu Lifebook A 530.

http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/xorg-config.xml#using_startx

Chipsatz: Intel Havendale/Clarkdale

Southbridge: Intel HM 55

Grafikchip: Intel(R) HD Graphics

Danke für eure HilfeLast edited by lukasletitburn on Tue Apr 05, 2011 7:25 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Christian99

Hallo, es gibt VIDEO_CARDS="intel", ich vermute mal, dass das am besten geeignet ist für deine Grafikkarte.

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" ist auch ausreichend, es sei denn du hast noch irgendwelche speziellen Sachen außer Maus und Tastatur.

Du musst aber beachten: die Seite , die du verlinkt hast, ist nicht mehr auf dem aktuellsten Stand. HAL brauchst du gar nicht mehr, alles, was da rüber in der Anleitung steht, kannst du getrost vergessen. auch die /etc/X11/xorg.conf wird nicht mehr unbedingt benötigt. ich fahre ganz gut ohne. Wenn du ein deutsches Tastaturlayout möchtest, unabhängig von irgendwelchen DEs, kannst du das Verzeichnis /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ anlegen, falls du es nicht hast, und da drin eine Datei, zB "10-evdev.conf" mit diesem Inhalt anlegen:

```
Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "evdev keyboard catchall"

        MatchIsKeyboard "on"

        # Keyboard layouts

        Option "XkbLayout" "de,de"

EndSection
```

Das gibt dir ein deutsches Tastaturlayout.

Falls du noch weitere Fragen hast, nur zu. Viel Erfolg

Christian

PS: Havendale/clarkdale ist die Prozessorarchitektur, und HM55 der Chipsatz mit integrierter Southbridge *Klugscheis_off*  :Smile: 

----------

## lukasletitburn

Ok gut zu wissen das HAL nicht mehr benötigt Word aber wie bekommen ich dann meinen xorg-server zusammen.

Hast.du dazu eine Anleitung? Oder Links ? Ich nehme alles ? 

Achja Ziel ist es wie Fluxbox zu installieren.

Danke für die Hilfe uns alles weitere kommende  :Smile: 

----------

## Necoro

 *lukasletitburn wrote:*   

> aber wie bekommen ich dann meinen xorg-server zusammen.

 

Nun: Du installierst einfach xorg-server. Außer den oben genannten Useflags ist hier nix weiter wichtig. Denn wie von Christian genannt die evdev.conf anlegen. Et voila ... den Rest sollte der Xorg ganz alleine rausfinden  :Smile: .

Um den X zu testen, installierst du dir einfach twm (das ist der einfachste aller Windowmanager) und xterm als Terminal. Wenn du nun als User "startx" machst, sollte er (wenn alles funktioniert) den twm mit ner Handvoll xterms starten. Wenn du die siehst, hast du schon die halbe Miete.

Außerdem empfehle ich noch die Installation von xrandr -- das wird gebraucht um dynamisch die Auflösung und so zu verstellen. Aus irgendeinem Grund ist das nirgendwo als Abhängigkeit definiert, aber es ist doch ganz nice es zu haben  :Smile: .

Fluxbox-Installation sollte denn ganz einfach sein: emerge fluxbox und danach als User "startfluxbox" ...

----------

## lukasletitburn

Wie lege ich den Ordner an ? einfach nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-evdev.conf  eingeben dann die datei mit 

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "evdev keyboard catchall"

        MatchIsKeyboard "on"

        # Keyboard layouts

        Option "XkbLayout" "de,de"

EndSection

editieren. abspeichern. und das wars?

und dann mit der konfigurtion weiterfahren für xorg?

----------

## Christian99

nein, den Ordner musst du vorher mit "mkdir" anlegen, "/etx/X11" sollte schon da sein, dann machst du "mkdir /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d", was dir dann den Ordner anlegt. danach mit "nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-evdev.conf" die datei erstellen/bearbeiten.

----------

## lukasletitburn

Ordner angelegt xterm und twm merged dann versucht 

# Xorg -configure auszuführen kam mit Fehlermeldung an:

FATAL: Module i915 not found.

Number of created screens does not match number of detected devices.

Configuration failed.

$ startx:

(EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

"Habe aber beides als USE-Flags gesetzt und den Xorg-server neu gemerged?!?!?!?!

Fatal Server error:

no screens found

xinit: given up

xinit: unable to connect to X server: Connection refused

xinit: server error

----------

## Christian99

das liegt dann an deiner kernel konfiguration. du musst auch die entsprechenden kernel-module (=Treiber) im Kernel haben, entweder als Modul oder fest eingebaut.

du brauchst: 

```
-> Device Drivers

  │       -> Graphics support 

  │         -> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support) (AGP [=m]) 

  |           -> Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support

```

```
-> Device Drivers                                                                                                       

  │       -> Graphics support                                                                                                   

  │         -> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support) (DRM [=m])                                        

  │           -> Intel 830M, 845G, 852GM, 855GM, 865G (<choice> [=m])                                                               

  │             -> i915 driver (DRM_I915 [=m])

  |               -> Enable modesetting on intel by default
```

Leider ohne Gewähr, ich hab selber keine Intel grafik.

Es gibt auch eine Intel Seite unter http://en.gentoo-wiki.com, aber die Seite ist mometan nicht erreichbar. Aber hin und wieder findet man da mal was nütliches.Last edited by Christian99 on Fri Mar 18, 2011 2:29 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Josef.95

 *Quote:*   

> FATAL: Module i915 not found.

 

Dir fehlen vermutlich noch die benötigten Kernel Treiber?!

beachte:  *>=xf86-video-intel-2.13.0 wrote:*   

> * This driver requires KMS support in your kernel
> 
> * Device Drivers --->
> 
> * Graphics support --->
> ...

 

Ansonsten schaue auch noch mal im http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Intel_GMA

dort sollte das wichtigste zur Einrichtung der Intel Treiber beschrieben sein.

----------

## Christian99

und was ich noch vergessen hab: Xorg -configure brauchst du auch nicht auszuführen

----------

## lukasletitburn

Habe die Optionen soweit installiert mit * nun leider hat sich die Meldung mit startx nicht verändert muss ich vorher noch was anderes machen?

----------

## Christian99

was genau meinst du mit du hast die optionen installiert?

hast du den kernel neu kompiliert und installiert und gebootet?

Sei mir nicht böse, aber ich hab so den Eindruck, dass das deine ersten Erfahrungen mit Linux sind(?) Wie bist du da zu Gentoo gekommen? Gentoo ist nicht so die typische Einsteigerdistro...

----------

## lukasletitburn

Natürlich habe es neu kompiliert und installiert. aber er zeugt mir immer noch die selben Fehler an.

----------

## Christian99

und neu gebootet?

----------

## lukasletitburn

ja klaro, hat nur nicht viel gebracht.

Woran könnte das den liegen das es trz nicht geht?

----------

## Christian99

hmm, tja. Gute Frage.

poste doch bitte mal die Ausgabe von "lspci -v" (lspci musst du vermutlich erst installieren)

außerdem bitte die Ausgabe von "dmesg | grep -i intel"

----------

## MarcenX

Wird das Modul auch geladen? Für die Grafikkarte.

```
lsmod | grep -i i915
```

 wenn es auch der richtig Modul Name ist.

Den Modul-Namen mal unter /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 eintragen.

```
$ startx:

(EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0) 
```

Da fehlen noch die Treiber.

vesa und fbde in die /etc/make.conf unter 

```
INPUT_DEVICES="fbdev vesa"
```

 eintragen.

dann emerge -av xorg-drivers

----------

## Josef.95

@MarcenX

Sorry -> Einspruch  :Wink: 

1) Er hat die Treiber build-in im Kernel gebaut, daher können sie nicht als Modul geladen werden.

2) Grafik Treiber als INPUT_DEVICES zu setzen wird sicher auch nicht klappen.

3) Er hat doch scheinbar eine Intel Graka, da würde ich den Intel Treiber nicht weglassen.

@lukasletitburn

Ja, die lspci Ausgabe wäre sicher hilfreich.

----------

## Schnulli

 *lukasletitburn wrote:*   

> Hey Forum bin am Kapitel 2.2 bzw. 2.3 Nun versuch ich die richtigen Flags zu finden. Wie finde ich diese habe ein Fujitsu Lifebook A 530.
> 
> http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/xorg-config.xml#using_startx
> 
> Chipsatz: Intel Havendale/Clarkdale
> ...

 

Hallo Lukas,

Christian und Josef haben Recht dir fehlt(e) im Kernel etwas und  

#Xorg -configure 

wird Dich nicht wirklich weiter bringen.

Ich würde einfach eine vorhandene xorg.conf nehmen und bei dir rein kopieren. Wir hatten bis jetzt noch nicht das "Vergnügen" mit dem LifeBook zu arbeiten, evtl. kann da jemand anderer mit einer xorg.conf aushelfen.

In der WIki , die leider imo down ist, sind einige verwertbare Beispiele dazu ..... 

Du solltest aber wissen das falsche Parameter in der xorg.conf zu Säden an deinem Lifebook führen könnten, also mit entsprechender Vorsicht ans Werk gehen  :Wink: 

----------

## MarcenX

@Josef.95

Ja in der Tat mach das gar kein Sinn. 

Sollte natürlich unter VIDEO_CARDS kommen

Also 

```
VIDEO_CARDS="intel fbdev vesa"
```

Wenn die Treiber fest im Kernel sind, dann kann ja X sie auch nicht als Modul laden, oder nicht?

```
FATAL: Module i915 not found. 
```

```
(EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0) 
```

----------

## lukasletitburn

Soweit bin ich bis nun gekommen benötoge aber noch etwas Hilfe muss das dieses Wochenende fertig bekommen!!

http://www.daten-transport.de/?id=YKZT4N9W8Pkm

Danke für eure Hilfe

----------

## Josef.95

 *lukasletitburn Bilder Upload wrote:*   

> error parsing the config file

  Du scheinst einen Syntax Fehler in deiner xorg.conf zu haben.

Poste doch ansonsten auch bitte auch mal deine lspci Ausgabe, da wurde doch schon mehrfach nach gefragt...

Und wie auch schon empfohlen - nutze das http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Intel_GMA

(sofern es sich denn bei dir um einen kompatiblen Intel Chipsatz handelt)

----------

## lukasletitburn

hier die lspci ausgabe

http://www.daten-transport.de/?id=PZRfCsdhT5eh

----------

## lukasletitburn

dmesg Augabe:

http://www.daten-transport.de/?id=KgqcHqMFXUXC

----------

## Josef.95

Huhh.., mit Bildschirm-Fotos von einfachen Text Dateien können wir hier nur schwer was anfangen, zudem sind sie nicht komplett, und der relevante Teil fehlt.

Außerdem ist es nicht nötig dafür 3 MB Webspace zu verschwenden  :Wink: 

Kürzere Text Ausgaben wie zb dein lspci kannst du direkt hier im Thread posten.

Längere Ausgaben, wie zb dein dmesg stelle am besten via Paste Service zur verfügung.

Installiere dir zb wgetpaste

und poste dann hier die ausgegebene URL von 

```
dmesg | wgetpaste
```

----------

## lukasletitburn

AusgabeLast edited by lukasletitburn on Sat Mar 26, 2011 2:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lukasletitburn

So nun vernüftig  :Very Happy: 

dmesg: 

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/359884/

lspci:

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/359886/

So wäre cool wenn Ihr mir nun etwas auf die Sprünge helft.

P.S. Dieses Tool kannte ich gar nicht. Und war mir nicht bewusst das es sowas gibt!!! Dieses Tool ist genial!!

----------

## Josef.95

Ja, das ist doch schon wesentlich besser einsehbar   :Smile: 

 *lukasletitburn --> dmesg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> [    4.889168] drm_kms_helper: Unknown symbol fb_mode_option (err 0)
> 
> ...

 

Mangels Hardware hab ich kaum Erfahrung mit Intel Grafik Chipsätzen, doch eventuell kann dir mit den nun bereitgestellten Infos jemand anderes weiterhelfen.

Nur ein Schuss ins Blaue

Da du KMS nutzt stelle bitte sicher das im Kernel alle anderen Framebuffer Treiber deaktiviert sind.

Siehe im "make menuconfig" unter 

```
Device Drivers  --->

Graphics support  --->

<*> Support for frame buffer devices  --->  (Hier bitte alle Treiber deaktivieren)
```

----------

## lukasletitburn

Was ist den KMS wofür brauch ich das den?

Hier ist schon alles deaktiviert.

----------

## lukasletitburn

 *lukasletitburn wrote:*   

> Was ist den KMS wofür brauch ich das den?
> 
>  *Quote:*   Device Drivers  --->
> 
> Graphics support  --->
> ...

 

----------

## Josef.95

Die aktuellen Intel Treiber benötigen zwingend KMS (Kernel Mode Setting)

 *>=xf86-video-intel-2.13.0 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> * This driver requires KMS support in your kernel
> 
> ...

 

Da wirst du also nicht drumrum kommen..

Sorry, mehr kann _ich_ zu dem Thema Intel Grafik nicht sagen..

----------

## lukasletitburn

habe ich soweit getan 

nur support für frame buffer ist komplett deaktiviert wie du ja mir gesagt hast. oder ist das alles falsch?

----------

## lukasletitburn

Habe nun die Kerneloptionen mit * versehen anstatt M nun sieht es so aus?

lspci Ausgabe:

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/359936/

dmesg Ausgabe:

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/359937/

Kann mir den nun mal jemand sagen wie ich da weiter kommen und eine xorg.conf bekomme die funktioniert? 

Den die Anleitung ausm Wiki hat auch nicht viel geholfen........*verzweifel*

----------

## lukasletitburn

So der X-Server läuft nun endlich nach langem quälen.

Danke für eure Hilfe. Vieles hat mir im Nachhinein sehr! geholfen *Kompliement an Community*

Lukas

----------

## Josef.95

Na prima...!

Könntest du eventuell noch posten woran es letztendlich gelegen hat?

Wie hast du es gelöst bekommen?

PS

Setze doch bitte auch noch ein [solved] oder [gelöst] Präfix vor den Thread Titel

Du kannst es setzen indem du deinen ersten Beitrag des Threads bearbeitest.

danke

----------

## lukasletitburn

 *lukasletitburn wrote:*   

> Hey Forum bin am Kapitel 2.2 bzw. 2.3 Nun versuch ich die richtigen Flags zu finden. Wie finde ich diese habe ein Fujitsu Lifebook A 530.
> 
> http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/xorg-config.xml#using_startx
> 
> Chipsatz: Intel Havendale/Clarkdale
> ...

 

----------

## lukasletitburn

Er hat den Kernel aus dem falschen /Boot gezogen und hat somit nie den richtigen Kernel verarbeitet.

----------

## Josef.95

Ahh.. ok

Dann hattest du vermutlich schlicht vergessen die /boot Partition vor dem Kernel bauen zu mounten...., ja da sind schon einige drüber gestolpert..  :Wink: 

Tipp:

Um Kernel Settings des aktuell laufenden Kernels zu überprüfen nutze am besten die Info aus /proc/config.gz statt aus /usr/src/linux.config

also zb 

```
zgrep FB_VESA /proc/config.gz
```

 Dann kannst du dir sicher sein das dieses auch im aktuell laufenden Kernel läuft.

Nungut..., dann noch viel Erfolg weiterhin.

----------

